# Can You Be Neutral?



## C. Matthew McMahon (Aug 3, 2005)

What is your view of neutrality in theoretical thought? Can you be neutral?


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Aug 3, 2005)

Isn't neutrality an implicit support of a view that is wrong?


----------



## alwaysreforming (Aug 3, 2005)

I think you can be neutral when you're ignorant and/or confused. For example, I'm "neutral" on a lot of issues simply because I don't know enough to have a firm trustworthy opinion. 

It might also be possible to be neutral when you see giants on both sides of an issue and feel that you aren't capable of making such a fine distinction yourself in light of the weight of the issue.

For me, eg: EP, Credo/Paedo, Justification.... (just kidding on that last one!)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Aug 3, 2005)

If we are fallen creatures, can anyone be "neutral" in thier views? Or does our view become the result of our nature?


----------



## heartoflesh (Aug 3, 2005)

You are suddenly a man with many questions, Matt. 

:bigsmile:

[I thought it would be good to have a diversity of questions out there and keep things fresh instead of having 25 threads on the same topic. CMM]

[Edited on 8-3-2005 by webmaster]


----------



## alwaysreforming (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by webmaster_
> If we are fallen creatures, can anyone be "neutral" in thier views? Or does our view become the result of our nature?



Ahhh, I think I'm beginning to "get it."
It would seem, based on the premise of your question (we being fallen creatures) that no, we can not be "neutral" in the truest sense of that word. How could we, when we are already "predisposed" to act and think in certain ways? 

We must have to be "taught" the way of truth because we don't start from a clean slate.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Aug 3, 2005)

As Chris says, neutrality if connected to true "ignorance", is not that bad, but then again ignorance in itself is never ever good, since it is at odds with knowledge hence being at odds against truth.

But there is another evil pact, when one is willfully neutral, and not taking up a position, where demarkations are clearly set. This is what I believe Jesus referred to as, "He who is not with Me is against Me"


----------



## Me Died Blue (Aug 3, 2005)

"When I was a child, I spoke like a child, I thought like a child, I reasoned like a child. When I became a man, I gave up childish ways" (1 Cor. 13:11). This verse is one illustration of the inevitable connection of our views to our natures. Likewise, when we were sinners, we spoke like sinners, we _thought_ like sinners, we _reasoned_ like sinners. When we became believers, we gave up sinful ways, as we are being "transformed by the renewal of [our] mind" (Rom. 12:2).


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 3, 2005)

The Myth of Neutrality by Robert Meyer


----------



## Arch2k (Aug 3, 2005)

There may be ignorance, but no neutrality.

The question of neutrality assumes knowledge of the subject.


----------



## JohnV (Aug 3, 2005)

Matt:

What do you mean by "neutral"? I see a lot of different things getting confused here. Are you asking whether a person can be objective in a discussion of some theory? Or are you asking if there is such as thing as a position which is neither Christian or unchristian? Or are you asking whether someone can leave his predisposition behind long enough to consider the other's predisposition with a sense of equinimity?


----------



## JonathanHunt (Aug 3, 2005)

You can only be neutral when you are swiss...

Seriously though, I do not believe that anyone is EVER truly neutral. I think that neutrality is a central part of postmodern thought - i.e. it is a flawed intellectual concept rather than a reality.

JH


----------



## BobVigneault (Aug 3, 2005)

No, there is no neutrality. We might share worldviews in general but our presups and operational assumptions are as varied as our finger prints. Then given the noetic effect of sin we are undermined even in our logic and in our full comprehending of the whole 
counsel of God.

Bottom line is, we can't argue from neutrality we must first demonstrate that there are absolutes and argue from those.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Aug 3, 2005)

can you imagine in economics they actually have you graph "Indifference"  

And our Arminian brothers build their philosophical construct on the Neutrality of the Will.


----------

